# Dark Army



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

yep, it was great    			 last night at about 10:00 (my time) i PF'd in the Bungalow    			 im so happy, i took a screenshot, but it would be all tiny if i showed it     

anyone else ever PF'd? Zero was there with me


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

hehe... I had to do that!!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> hehe... I had to do that!!


 you like that picture dont you     

PF= Post Flood, its when you post 60 times in 60 minutes


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, I like that pic, and i know what that means... so, when are you going to make me the llama??


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what? im making you a llama?

anyway, you should probably start up a seperate thread for that, this one needs to stay on topic


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

>_<  >_<  >_<  >_< sorry. I was confusing you with someone else >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello.

Your local Dark Sage here.

I feel that I need an army about now, with all the rising powers and such.

I have reopened this thread for fun and to reclaim your place if you where in it repost your stats and I will make a roster. but if you are just signing up now....

State who you are what you do and so on in a order like this.

Name: Sporge
Weapon of choice: Scythe with evil powers
Description:  A dark winged angel with long silver hair blue glowing eyes, devilishly good looks, and of corse cool black clothing with silver lining.  
Dark lord of a gigantic castle twisted in black thorns.
Also knowsd the secrets to using magic.
Basically picture someone like Sepheroth from Final Fantasy 7.(note try to base your character off of a villian in some video game, just like them, they don't need to be exactly the same.)

note* Please don't start out too strong.  you will be able to learn new abilities through missions and stuff.

Ok after that we come to ranks.
I decide when you are to be raised a rank based on your participation.
I may have events, challenges and contests that shall get special ranks or an auto matic rank up.

The orders of ranks are as below.

Minion
Gaurd
Soldier
Warrior
General
Elite
Untouchable

I myself take the rank of Dark Lord and are above the others.

Roster:
Sporge-Dark Lord

If you have any comments or want to add something just post it.
it is also in your best interest to salute your supperior officers when talking to them by typing *S* which will stand for salute.

Missions:
To complete these answer in creative ways.  how they are to be done may change.
There could be ones that I want a Fan fic for or simply aanswer and stages of a plan.

Battles!
all you need is yourself and an opponent 

fight creatively without god mod.

One post describes an attack and then they have to type hit for it to hit or the other person must type miss to dodge the attack and then if they get it they describe how. the next attack can be within the post! 

Current Events:I will post any events currently going on here!




Good Luck!
Sporge out.
*S*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

ARe you against the Mushroom army?   
:huh:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

Well....
I'm not with it....

<big><big><big><big><big>MWUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!</big></big></big></big></big><big>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

Nither is the Bowser army(Evil grin) We should be allies.


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

Name: Ecthor (@ PIRANHA "")
Weapon of choice: LIGHTNING BOLT! (@ PIRANHA "")
Description: A dark winged nerd with short, nerdy hair, blue glowing eyes, devilishly nerdy looks, and of course a cool costume for a RPing nerd.  (@ PIRANHA "")


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know...
I mean you could join here as Bowser....

Just a suggestion though.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

Name: Thebobinator (boba for short)
weapon of choice: a green blob of sludge that becomes whatever I want it to be
Description:a cat, similer to the one in this pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has the ability to turn people into bobs, forcing them to domy biding. also has: a pet llama, that he rides around (and, it can fly), and a compleat wing of 200 chickens. they look like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also has other kinds of birds, and can eat people whenever nesisary. finaly, I am an untouchable, if I like the discription.
so, what is an untouchable?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Name: Ecthor (@ PIRANHA "")
> Weapon of choice: LIGHTNING BOLT! (@ PIRANHA "")
> Description: A dark winged nerd with short, nerdy hair, blue glowing eyes, devilishly nerdy looks, and of course a cool costume for a RPing nerd.  (@ PIRANHA "")


 2 questions.

1. what does (@PIRANHA"") mean?

2. are you mocking me because I took the time to post a decent description?
Come on!
Although it is evil so I like it!  Just change the descripotion and you're in!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

also, I am waiting for a pic of my llama.


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Name: Ecthor (@ PIRANHA "")
> Weapon of choice: LIGHTNING BOLT! (@ PIRANHA "")
> Description: A dark winged nerd with short, nerdy hair, blue glowing eyes, devilishly nerdy looks, and of course a cool costume for a RPing nerd.  (@ PIRANHA "")


 Alright, that was a joke...

Here's the real one:

Name: Ness
Weapon of choice: Bat, Yo-yo, Psychich Powers
Description: A young boy with a red baseball hat, a blue and yellow-striped shirt and yellow backpack.


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

I mean "Psychic" not "Psychich".   <_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Name: Thebobinator (boba for short)
> weapon of choice: a green blob of sludge that becomes whatever I want it to be
> Description:a cat, similer to the one in this pic:
> 
> ...


 ok one you start as a minion.
as I said you have to work for higher ranks.

Untouchable is the highest rank yet except for mine and basically it means you are so powerful you are nearly untouchable.

Also dim down the powers for now.  you will be able to gain new powers through missions.  so for now choose one power a weapon that is more than a blob thaty changes into anything. (choose your favorite weapon for weapon of choice.  you do get to use other weapons as well)  And finally you will have to earn animal friends like the army of chickens, but i will allow one for now so you can have the llama.


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

Um, in the Caste system, which is the classes of the population in Hinduism, the Untouchables are lower than low.  They can't be touched or you will be curse with bad kharma.  Basically, don't be an Untouchable.


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Um, in the Caste system, which is the classes of the population in Hinduism, the Untouchables are lower than low.  They can't be touched or you will be curse with bad kharma.  Basically, don't be an Untouchable.


 This has been a another random-yet-oddly-related fact from PIKMIN042.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, its a little joke we have    			 heres the movie its from     

Lightning Bolt!

that dude wearing the big cardboard armor scares me... and the guy screaming LIGHNINGBOLD with the kilt is pretty freaky too


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

:angry: fine. 
my weapon: the green rifle that i am holding in the pic. 
can I still be able to "bobinate" people? if not, then I will setal for incasing them in hair balls.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> :angry: fine.
> my weapon: the green rifle that i am holding in the pic.
> can I still be able to "bobinate" people? if not, then I will setal for incasing them in hair balls.


 Much better.
Don't worry i will probably allow a new ability with each rank or something.
The extreme powers though are for the higher ranks an yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

ok, heres mine     

Name: Mr. Saturn
Wepon of choice: Saturns Secret, a wepon of unknown power, unfortunatly Mr. Saturn himself dosn't know how to use it yet.
Description- one of the inhabitants of Saturn Valley,psychic, looks like a tan head with feet, whiskers, a big nose, and says "Boing" alot.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

wait... can I "bob" people, or do i have to stick to the hair balls?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my brother found it and sent it to me    			 its pretty funny isn't it


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

Bob go with the hair balls for now.

Ok Piranha your in.

Although Ness and Mr. Saturn aren't really villians I will allow it.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Bob go with the hair balls for now.
> 
> Ok Piranha your in.
> 
> Although Ness and Mr. Saturn aren't really villians I will allow it.


 Mr. Saturn's a Villain    			 nobody knows it yet though  h43r:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

*covers sporge in hair balls* hahaha!! *shotes the air*


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

Disgusting!!!

*bursts out*

Ok time for the first contest here.

This is for a rank up or a special rank.

The contest is who can make the best Banner for this RP!!!

GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Also I will post current events on the front page.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

Name: Bam
Weapon of choice: Machine Gun
Description: (Look at pic)


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok Bam
Your in!
Look at above contest!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

Just finished!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

First entry by Bam!

*waits for more*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 18, 2005)

Adding things on Bambam?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

yup


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

heres mine, while judging it, keep in mind it was done entirely in paint


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

Me gonna win!


----------



## Mino (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's my entry:







I like the Fierce Diety.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Here's my entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

well, i WAS hoping for second anyway, knowing you were in it


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 19, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

Well that is my icon on Nsider....


Ok the contest shall end tonight at 9 pm central.

You may change what you enter until then.


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Well that is my icon on Nsider....
> 
> 
> Ok the contest shall end tonight at 9 pm central.
> ...


 That's why!  I kept thinking of you and the Fierce Diety... but I could'nt remember why!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 19, 2005)

bambam, i recomend adding my cat to your banner!! it would make it super-evil!!


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

'Grats!  I want to, but my compy doesn't allow it much.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

The winner of the banner contest is......


*drum roll*
First i would like to state that all who entered are close to the next rank,

And now 
the 
winner
is......







PIKMIN042  Congrats so now you either get a temporary rank here or a rank up wich is permanent.
Also you can get a new ability if desired.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats Pikmin    			 im not supprised


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

OOOH!!  Can I get a rank-up?  Can I get a new ability, too?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

And now a...

MISSION!!!

Simply answer how you would deal with this situation in a creative way and depending on how well it is done will determine what you get, rank ups, new abilities, ect.


Today's Mission 4-19-05:

Some weirdo in a red hat and blue pants is lurking through your evil lair.  He is apparently searching for the princess you took to be your bride/hold hostage/ use in some over elaborate plan to take over a kingdom.

anyway  he is disbanding your minions!!
So, what would you do to stop him?

Write out what you would do in a format where either it is first person or third person of what happens.  note* he is tough so I doubt you can go through the entire  battle without a scratch(basically NO GOD MOD, you are not invincible, just try to make it entertaining!)


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> OOOH!!  Can I get a rank-up?  Can I get a new ability, too?


 Ok Ness you are now a gaurd!

and if you want a new special ability state what you want and I will decide if it is fair.  All that I mean there is no powers that are too powerful yet
 Example: invincibility


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

i did it again last night     

(note, last night was not the same last night as it was last night )

im wondering if i should do it again tonight


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont really understand this story thing you are talking about.... what do you mean like write a fanfic?


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

~You engage the Overweight Plumber and it's cohort
~Ness attacks!
~89 damage to Overweight Plumber!
~Overwheight Plumber jumps with an electronic beeping noise
~Just missed!
~Large-Headed Midget runs in circles
~Ness attacks with PK Thunder
~212 damage to Large-Headed Midget
~Large-Headed Midget becomes tame
~Overwheight Plumber throws a fireball
~Ness take 245 damage
~Ness uses Lifeup
~Ness' HP is fully restored
~Overweight Plumber says a corny saying
~Ness attacks!

SMAAAAAASH!

~Overweight Plumber takes 458 damage
~Overweight Plumber became tame


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

Basically like this,



I was walking through my castle late at night when a lone bat flew in and warned me of an intruder.  I ran and sounded the alarm.

My troops were now warned.

I myself decided to find this intruder to fight him off.

He was obviosly here to take back the princess i was currently torturing to sign her kingdom over to me.

I began to put on my armor and yadda yaddda yadda....
you get the idea so it is like a fanfic.
just defeat this mustashed man(yes he also has a mustash and if you don't know who it is I should smack you).


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, I'll take... Invisibility.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok so Ness can now be invisible.

And i doubt I ever mentioned my powers.

Mine are like that of a ghost.  go through walls, teleport, I currently know basic magic (thunder, fire, blizzard, and shadow ball) , I have currently limited psycic abilities, and can fly(wings, duh!)  The only reason i start with more is because....
i said so + I'm the leader.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

Bah! Pikmin, you stole my idea


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ohh and Pikmin,

that mission spec is ok for now but i want it to be more like a story next time.

That is old school RPGing LOL :lol:


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ohh and Pikmin,
> 
> that mission spec is ok for now but i want it to be more like a story next time.
> 
> That is old school RPGing LOL :lol:


 Have you played EarthBound?  That's what it's supposed to be like.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ohh and Pikmin,
> 
> that mission spec is ok for now but i want it to be more like a story next time.
> 
> That is old school RPGing LOL :lol:


 that wasn't an RPG    			 that was an Earthbound... mine would have been better    			 il probably write it once i PF


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2005)

wasn't earthbound an RPG?

Because that is what I meant.

before the age of the internet and RPGs so advanced you need to forget everything else to play it.


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

Do it!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> wasn't earthbound an RPG?
> 
> Because that is what I meant.
> 
> before the age of the internet and RPGs so advanced you need to forget everything else to play it.


 Earthbounds an RPG, just a diffrent style of one, turnbased, yet weird


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 20, 2005)

You spammer!  I get my posts the good way, and you spam till you drop!  You have to post INTELLIGENT stuff!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 20, 2005)

Me: rides up on llama
him: kicks me off llama
me: pulls out rifle
him: pulls out a light sabor
me: "Noooooooo!!"
him: "yesss!"
me: "ha! I used more exclamtion points!"
him: "argh!"
me: "are you a pirit?"
him: "no"
me: "ok." *starts to shoot*
him: blocks all with the sabor, and slashes me
me: gets back on the llama
him: tries to slash thellama, but cuts my arm off insted
me: has my arm cut off, and tramples him in blind fury (yes, I did, not the llama) (and no, I did not dismount my llama)
him: "ow!!"
me: "you got PWNd!!"


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You spammer!  I get my posts the good way, and you spam till you drop!  You have to post INTELLIGENT stuff!


 what is this "intelligent" you speek of??


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

Him: Give back Prinsees Peach, or I will crush you!
Bowser: Hahahahaha do you really think I will just giove her back to you? What kind of and idoit to you take me for!?!
Him: I don't like to fight, but if i have to I will!*Kicks me in face*
Bowser: Umph you are goin to regret that!*Torches him with flame, then hits him with tail* hahahahah!
Him: I'm coming Princess Peach! *Slides under my legs and gets inside castle. Shoots gun at Bowser making him fall of bridge*
Bowser: I have failed...but mark my word I shall not fail again!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

Fine!

No one follow my advise this time!  

Please write it like i showed next time.

It is ok for now though. :lol:


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Fine!
> 
> No one follow my advise this time!
> 
> ...


   
:huh:			 

I did it like you said, it was in 3rd person.  Since I am Ness, it makes sense for it to be like Earthbound.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

Sir the there is a soldier killing off our guards. What do you want us to do?

Hmmm, tell the guards to retreat. Our Dark overlord wants to see what I can do.

Right away sir.

*As the remaining guards retreat bowser steps right infront of the draw bridge.*

Hahahah you may have defeated my guards but you will not defeat me!

You are wrong! I will save Princess Peach, and destory the Dark Army!

Ha you wish now die. *tries to punch him but misses*

You missed! But I assure you I won't! *kicks Bowser in the Head several times*

Grrrrrrrrr You WON'T DEAFEAT ME! * Torches him with flame breath.*

Ahhh...You are strong, you are loyal, but...I am stornger....I am more loyal! And I will deafeat you! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh * Takes out sorwd and craks Bowser shell and scars his eye*

Noooooooooooo*falls of bridge* I may have lost the battle, but I have not lost the war, mark my words, I will defeat you!


Edit


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are ok because you posted before the example.
it is fine that way just throw in some story or something.

This mission will be knon as the Test Mission.

i will make better rules for missions on the first page. :lol:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

good idea and was my edited on what you want?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes that is much better.
Thank You


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You spammer!  I get my posts the good way, and you spam till you drop!  You have to post INTELLIGENT stuff!


 Are you talking to me?!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, to PIRAHNA.


----------



## Linkerator (Apr 20, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i did it again last night
> 
> (note, last night was not the same last night as it was last night )
> 
> im wondering if i should do it again tonight


 *Has armies of mods and admins waiting for reports*


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

let's see.
That mission will really only be a practice one so....

let's bring out a real one now.

Mission!

One village that you had recently conquered is now rebeling!

They are all angry villigers armed with deadly cuccos, as well as house building tools!!

They are lead by a strange old woman who is supplying them with weird potions!

They can see most attacks coming from any side due to a large watch tower in the center of town.

Tell us how you would deal with such a threat!  Also bonus points if you know where this is!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 20, 2005)

with this sort of a threat there would be three options... 

1. Build a long tunnel and pop out in the center of their village, then attack... this one wouldn't work very well because it would take months or even years to build a tunnel that large.

2. build a catapult, then lay seige to their town until they are forced to attack you.

3. go all covert durring the night, destroy the tower and attack the next day.

i would go with 2, it would work out alot better, no chance for failure, being covert everything could go wrong     

of, and for the bonus point, you are talking about Kakariko Village from The Legend of Zelda. Ocarina of Time


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

I would go it alone... I work best that way.  I would come armed with only my psychic powers.  I would turn invisible at night and sneak in.  I would target the witch, preventing her from pumping more potions in to the villagers.  After she falls, the villagers will be vulnerable, then I will attack full-force with all my minions.


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You spammer!  I get my posts the good way, and you spam till you drop!  You have to post INTELLIGENT stuff!


 Hey!  Chatting is fun!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

To both of you a rank up and to piranha a new power!


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

Yay!

    

What does that make me...?  A soldier?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes it does!
and Piranha is a guard.
just post some kind of a new power.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

I would go with you, but there is some truble with the castle I must attened to. If I need help I will tell you. Untill then good bye.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I would go with you, but there is some truble with the castle I must attened to. If I need help I will tell you. Untill then good bye.


   
:huh:			 Ok... 

A little confused but don't worry you don't have to participate in every mission.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm am Bowser....Bowser has steals castle from princess peach and there is a problem there.


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

"Bowser has steals castle from princess peach"

 
:huh:			 huh?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

you know it is a typo(takes out has) <_< can we get back on topic


----------



## Mino (Apr 20, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> you know it is a typo(takes out has) <_< can we get back on topic


 Well, even after that, I don't get it... do you mean Bowser steals Princess Peach's castle?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

nvm can we move on....


----------



## ƒish (Apr 20, 2005)

oh... mr. Saturns new abitity will be saturns ray level 1    			 its just a little P-Shooter right now, and mr. Saturn isn't very accurate yet. but eventually with enough upgrades he can be very powerful.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok Piranha!


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> oh... mr. Saturns new abitity will be saturns ray level 1    			 its just a little P-Shooter right now, and mr. Saturn isn't very accurate yet. but eventually with enough upgrades he can be very powerful.


     

Yay!  P-shooter.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, but posting spam is not.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wouldn't call it spamming... i chat, the diffrence between spamming and chatting is spamming either is WAY off topic (not possible in Town Square or Bungalow) or is 1-2 words.

what i do is chat, thats when you add on to a conversation, you know chat... usually a few sentances, or atleast words...


thats what i do    			 but i start typing really fast that i get 60 posts in an hour


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My record is about 80 posts in an hour.  Maybe it's my fast typing skills, or my fast internet connection....


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 P-Shooters are fun     

*pow*

*pow*

*pow*


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you cant get 80 in an hour... its not possible, it stops you at 60, and you cant post anymore for a while, til the hours over


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 really?  Then that means it was a little more than an hour. 0_o.  I miscounted.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 21, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it must have been more than an hour, couldn't have been less     

anyway... im probably going to do it again tonight yay


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

any mission today?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

No...
but I will introduce a way to battle others!

all you need is yourself an opponent and a judge.

fight creatively without god mod.

One post describes an attack and then they have to type hit for it to hit or the other person must type miss to dodge the attack and then if they get it they describe how.  the next attack can be within the post!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

I will fight somone!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok men.
Full assault on the Mushroom Kingdom!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Name: Ecthor (@ PIRANHA "")
> Weapon of choice: LIGHTNING BOLT! (@ PIRANHA "")
> Description: A dark winged nerd with short, nerdy hair, blue glowing eyes, devilishly nerdy looks, and of course a cool costume for a RPing nerd.  (@ PIRANHA "")


 YOU CAN'T BE HERE!!! YOU ARE WITH THE MUSHROOM KINGDOM!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

He is a dubble agent!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh the pain!
the struggle!

I have failed through sleepiness!!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ok men.
> Full assault on the Mushroom Kingdom!!!!


 Haha!  You lost to us, BTW!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 22, 2005)

welll I didn't really lose anything.
it was like I wasn't there


----------



## Mino (Apr 23, 2005)

No I'm not!  I'm Ness!

*turns invisible*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 23, 2005)

News flash: 
I no longer ride a llama. I ride a cow!!


----------



## Mino (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow, I have Cable and yours sig makes the page scroll slowly... remove some stuff, that's gotta be over-the-limit.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 23, 2005)

me? no!! not my chickend (or other pics)!!

also, my cow looks like this:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 24, 2005)

*shoots cow* *runs away*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 24, 2005)

*the cow is not shoot* this is for the cow!!!! *barfs harballs all over you, efectivly suficating you* :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 24, 2005)

Did you not read the post? I shot him and then ran away.


----------



## Mino (Apr 24, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *shoots cow* *runs away*


 That's not a proper way to RP!  You can't say that you killed someone or took their arm off.  Say "tries to shoot cow".


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 24, 2005)

Pikmin is right...


----------



## Mino (Apr 24, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Pikmin is right...


 Of course I am!


----------



## Mino (Apr 25, 2005)

Will there be a mission today?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll post one when i feel like it.
Lately I have been doing many other things and are tired to think good.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 2, 2005)

New Mission!


To be like a fanfic!


A man in Purple pants with a wierd mustashe is stealing all of your treasures!
Not only this but he has a stick that he can point at things that causes weird things to happen, like causing you to poke your own face!

describe what would happen in a story, try and stop him!  but if you don't you can have a follow up story where you steal the treasure back!

Enjoy!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 3, 2005)

Oh no i think I need to bump this...
It was buried after i posted it so people thought it was still un active....
The mnission is above!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 8, 2005)

hello?
anyone coming back?

any of you?


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 9, 2005)

Sir this is Bowser reporting that I have sucsesfuly took down the enemies base! I stole their plans and made a map of thier fortress. They have about 100 troops left. And they are planning an attack as we speak, but that won't do very good sense I have the plans with me. We have also convinced Drangons Mercernary to join us. I have been apointed the head of that.


----------



## Bulerias (May 9, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Sir this is Bowser reporting that I have sucsesfuly took down the enemies base! I stole their plans and made a map of thier fortress. They have about 100 troops left. And they are planning an attack as we speak, but that won't do very good sense I have the plans with me. We have also convinced Drangons Mercernary to join us. I have been apointed the head of that.


 *starts sending telegraphes to you*

"Bowser's Castle is still controlled by our troops, and Shadow's Army has sent in reinforcments of 10000 troops."


----------



## Sporge27 (May 9, 2005)

what?

Which enemy and where is it?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 9, 2005)

Ohh great

what is this telegraph a warning?

I will take you down!!!


----------



## Bulerias (May 9, 2005)

*telegraph*

I suggest that you do not attack Bowser's Castle; we have a couple of surprises for you....


----------



## Mino (May 9, 2005)

*does something ineffable*

Anyway, when do I get to do some stuff?


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 10, 2005)

Relax I have bombombs hidden in the castle blocks. On my command they will exploed and bring them down!


----------



## Mino (May 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Relax I have bombombs hidden in the castle blocks. On my command they will exploed and bring them down!


 I... wasn't... unrelaxed.  :|


----------



## Bulerias (May 10, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *telegraph*

My General PIKMIN042 has gone missing.  If you have stolen him, beware of my wrath.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 10, 2005)

I was talking to Sproge...


----------



## Sporge27 (May 10, 2005)

*is confused*

Well whatever i will make sure my guards will look out for an attack.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2005)

It appears that Bulerias is having his troops in the very town my castle is outside of... and I own a cafe there!

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

Hahaha excelent! Shal I send Chain Chomps after him? Also I have made our first two victories! I think I deserve a rank up!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 11, 2005)

err hold off for now i need to see what he is doing


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 11, 2005)

he is going to god fight me at his destroyed HQ! But no one can defeat the almighty Bowser!


----------



## Mino (May 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> It appears that Bulerias is having his troops in the very town my castle is outside of... and I own a cafe there!
> 
> MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


 *does an evil laugh as well*


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

MUAHAHA!  I will now destroy you with my God powers!

*uses Sith-like lightning to stun Termina soldiors*


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> MUAHAHA!  I will now destroy you with my God powers!
> 
> *uses Sith-like lightning to stun Termina soldiors*


 Psi Magnet

*absorbs lightning*

*grabs bat*

*tries to smash Bul*


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Uses Jedi powers to grab bat, and makes it desintegrate*

And now, ATTACK, my deathless (at least for this battle) warriors!

*all warriors take Lightsabers out and start slicing Dark Army*


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

*My army slices all of the Dark Army*

MUAHAHAHA!!!! They will not survive more than a minute without their leader!


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

Wow, this is the bad way to RP.  I'll just pretend like these posts were never written.


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Wow, this is the bad way to RP.  I'll just pretend like these posts were never written.


 You don't understand.  BAMBAM started to god-play in the early pages of The War of the Mushroom Kingdom, and I'm paying him back.


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But...

That was him, or was that his other Bowser.

 
:huh:			

We have noew befuddled all our RP's.


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess we have befuddled our RPs.... but never mind that.

ATTACK, MY SOLDIERS!!!


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

*stars winding up yo-yo*

*concentrates a PK Flash towards enemies*


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

*chucks Piranha2 at Bul*

Attack with your P-Shooter!


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

PIRANHA2, you are on our side!... you... betrayed me!  KILL HIM!!!!  And soldiers, even we cannot withstand a PK Flash!  Put up your Neon shields!


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2, you are on our side!... you... betrayed me!  KILL HIM!!!!  And soldiers, even we cannot withstand a PK Flash!  Put up your Neon shields!


 Oops, sorry Piranha2, it seems you were randomly standing next to me and I mistook you for


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

*Neon shields fail*

NOOO!!!!!!!!!!!  Enough of this!  Shoot Lighting on them, burn them in fire, freeze them in ice, and throw them into an endless pit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> *Neon shields fail*
> 
> NOOO!!!!!!!!!!!  Enough of this!  Shoot Lighting on them, burn them in fire, freeze them in ice, and throw them into an endless pit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 *Psi Magnet*

*absorbs fire and lightning*

*gets knocked over by ice*

*jumps up*

*starts to wake up others*

We're under attack!  I can't hold them back by myself!

*grabs a Cookie*

*calls in Jeff, Paula and Poo*

*starts using Psi Thunder and various attacks*

*Other do the same*


----------



## Bulerias (May 26, 2005)

Gah, STUN THEM WITH LASER BEAMS!!!  Now, take out the mutated Henward Mushrooms of destruction!!!


----------



## Mino (May 26, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Gah, STUN THEM WITH LASER BEAMS!!!  Now, take out the mutated Henward Mushrooms of destruction!!!


 *creates a force field areound Henward Mushrooms*

Touch them you will not!

*attacks full-force, with Psi Thunder and bat cracking heads everywhere*


----------



## ƒish (May 27, 2005)

*dosn't know who's side he's on*

*chooses neutral*

ok... if anyone comes within 50 feet of Mr. Saturn or


----------



## Mino (May 30, 2005)

*hides behind Piranha and


----------



## picklewarrior098 (May 30, 2005)

Name: Kite
Weapon of choice:  2 daggers 
Description: Tall, swift, assisin like  h43r:


----------



## picklewarrior098 (May 30, 2005)

Kite: hello! *miserious poof*


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 2, 2005)

welcome kite!

What happened....

*walks onto now battle scarred field* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

I leave and miss the battles...

Well I will try to get up events contests yadda yadda yadda soon.


----------



## Mino (Jun 2, 2005)

I think we're still in the middle of a batt...

    

*dives at Sporge as a large bolt of lightning arcs over his head*

Find cover m'lord!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 3, 2005)

i need no cover now who is attacking and are they still?


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2005)

They seem to be just standing there with a dumb look on their face and not moving.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2005)

Well this stare down has lasted long enough....

I think we decided to go home for now.....



Well I'm back to this and ready to start contests, and defeat all other armies around!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have reopened this thread for fun and to reclaim your place if you where in it repost your stats and I will make a roster. 
I kinda forgot to in these first pages so just find your stats, and blah blah blah


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you have my stats, I know I went up two levels, and am some sort of EB character.  >__>


----------

